# Arthroscopic medial retinacular release



## lizzardb (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there-

One of our doctor did an arthroscopic medial retinacular release as well as a arthroscopic lateral retinacular release. Does anyone know of a code to use for the medial release?

Thanks!


----------



## scooter1 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would use the unlisted code and compare to 29873


----------

